# You guys see this ?



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

You guys see this ?

Maryland Anglers Required to Register with Feds Before Fishing in 2010

Current Stories:
MSP Reports for Calvert County 
Maryland Anglers Required to Register with Feds Before Fishing in 2010 
MSP Reports for St. Mary's County 
Critics Say State's Juvenile Detention Facility for Girls Needs to be Shut Down 
Juvenile Services Unable to Replace Girls Facility that Critics Say Needs to Close 
Leader of St. Mary's Bank Robbery Conspiracy Sentenced to 19 Years 
SMECO Files to Reduce Energy Charges 
Calvert County Sheriff's Reports 
Waldorf Stabbing Results in Murder Charges 
Calvert County Government Announces Holiday Schedule 
Narcotics Arrests in St. Mary's 
St. Mary's County Sheriff's Reports 

[ Main News Index ] 
[ Printer Friendly Page ] Posted on December 23, 2009 

Data to be Used to Manage Fisheries, Says DNR 

ANNAPOLIS (December 23, 2009) – Starting Jan. 1, 2010, Maryland Anglers will need to register with the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) before fishing. Anglers can register for free online or by calling a toll-free phone number. 

This requirement is an essential part of a national commitment to effectively manage saltwater fish populations. The registry will allow fishermen and policy makers to work together to assess the contributions and impacts of saltwater anglers on ocean ecosystems, coastal economies and fish populations. Since the requirement includes anyone who may catch an anadromous species (fish that travel between salt and fresh waters), anyone fishing in the Chesapeake Bay, its tributaries and coastal waters, must be registered. 

“According to a recent NOAA Fisheries Survey, saltwater anglers had an overall economic impact of $82 billion and generated more than half a million jobs nationwide,” said Department of Natural Resources (DNR) Fisheries Service Director Tom O’Connell. “It’s only appropriate that recreational anglers be counted and thereby have a substantial impact on the management and health of coastal fish stocks.” 

This initiative, known as the Marine Recreational Information Program (MRIP), is designed to produce accurate information that will help determine the condition of fish stocks. This data will allow anglers, fisheries managers and others to effectively and fairly set strategies for ensuring the long-term sustainability of recreational fishing in salt waters. 

DNR expects at the beginning of fishing in 2011, the Maryland fishing license will accommodate the requirements for the National Saltwater Registry. But, for 2010, anglers must all register directly with NOAA. 

Anglers who do not need to register are those under 16 years old, anglers fishing on a charter boat, commercial fishermen at work, anglers holding highly migratory species permits, and anglers who hold a saltwater license from a state where they are automatically registered. Anglers fishing in one of Maryland’s Free Fishing areas or who are otherwise exempt from buying a Maryland fishing license still need to register with NOAA. 

The process is free of charge. On or after January 1, go online to www.countmyfish.noaa.gov or call 1-888-MRIP-411 (888-674-7411) 

Source: Maryland Department of Natural Resources (DNR) 
Return to Headline News 
Discuss This Article in the Forums	FEATURED SPONSOR


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow! Welcome to another nail in Big Brother's trap and Audubon political action committees. This is not what I call a constructive measure. First of all, not all recreational fishermen catch fish each time they go out, secondly, their impact in general on the migrating (salt to fresh and back) fish populations is minimal as compared with commercial and charter captains. Basically, a small percentage. The real anadromous species affected would be the feeder fish such as perch, spot and croaker, certainly not striper and blues. 

If conservation of stocks were really the intention, they (Maryland along with Virginia and N. Carolina) would get rid of Omega, the company that is decimating menhaden stocks up and down the Eastern seaboard. They should be ceasing all activity by Omega. JMHO.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

The feds decided to do this months ago. They were/are? going to charge $15 for it in states that don't already have a saltwater licensing system in place. I'm pretty sure the reason we have to register with NOAA in 2010 and not 2011 is that Maryland DNR and NOAA have to figure out how this transfer of licensing data is going to happen.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

nice.


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

What's a man supposed to do ? The law is the law . I could be wrong but, my beliefs are all the money is just going to go into someones pocket instead of going to the resources to replenish stocks . Then more regulations will be put into place by some knucklehead (government officials) being paid by lobbiest and going on false information saying how the recreational angler is keeping too many fish. Once they figure out how much money they (the government ) will recieve by this registration (next year 2011) they can start earmarking for other programs which have nothing to do with the fisheries . They've been doing it for years .Just trying to look at the big picture . I'm sorry ,I just figured I'd try to get a little rise out of some of my fellow fishermen . Like I said I could be wrong , it's happened before .No, I was only mistaken . LOL


----------



## dreadK (Oct 10, 2009)

Firstly, as already stated, most "saltwater" anglers in Maryland hold a "Tidal Fishing" license and do not have to register. They are automatically registered.

Secondly, as a research economist who works specifically on conservation issues, I know exactly why NOAA is taking this approach. It's their expectation that this approach will provide a better read of the level of actual fishing activity and the nature of that fishing activity (catch and keep vs. catch and release, etc.). 

I know they expect to use this approach to improve data used in managing the resource, but I can't see how it will work. After registering, they need feedback from anglers on their activities, but given the lack of support this approach will have among a significant segment of anglers any data collection will be suspect....so they'll be back to making "educated" guesses.

But let's step back with all the anti-government talk. It may not be the approach we like, but it's not done out of zero concern for anglers and total concern for "the poor" fish. It really is an attempt to bring some science to the management. But then again, politics (with commercial anglers being much better organized then recreational anglers) does drive a lot of the ultimate decision making. The scientists want data, but don't necessarily consider how that data will be used against the interest of regular guys in a tug-a-war against commercial fishing interest.

But let’s use our heads...and try to get something done in this country...all this divisiveness and impression that there’s a "real" America verse the "other" America makes us weak on too many fronts. We are supposed to be the United States of America, even with differences...not the Warring Camps of America. In an odd way, this could be a good thing if this makes it easier for anglers to get involved in the decision making process via on-line Web surveys. I for one will not be giving accurate accounts of my catch or release if asked, until there’s open discussion about how the “catch” is shared out between commercial and recreation fishing….Merry Christmas and stay positive.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

dreadK said:


> Firstly, as already stated, most "saltwater" anglers in Maryland hold a "Tidal Fishing" license and do not have to register. They are automatically registered.
> 
> .


I think you missed something .. EVERYONE has to be registered to fish MD waters and MD isnt doing it "automatically" .

IMO This is GREAT news !!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Normark said:


> I think you missed something .. EVERYONE has to be registered to fish MD waters and MD isnt doing it "automatically" .
> 
> IMO This is GREAT news !!


Md isn't doing it automatically in 2010. But they are in 2011. The new licensing season starts in a few days. It takes time to work out the details when one agency requests data from another. I am an IT manager for the state and I know that we always treat your licensing information as if it were our own. Nothing is ever released to anyone without a complete legal review to ensure no ones rights are infringed upon.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*You Guys are missing one thing*

We have a constitutional right to fish and hunt.There are some BS going on they need something to do thats all.They have know clue what there doing at all.


----------



## crawdad (Sep 23, 2009)

yeah ,yeah squease the little guy for what he's got.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Sounds like the whole TWIC card thing except with recs. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Read this 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=72008

And this

http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/virginia-angler/278377-national-registry.html


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*If you go to...*



dreadK said:


> Firstly, as already stated, most "saltwater" anglers in Maryland hold a "Tidal Fishing" license and do not have to register. They are automatically registered.
> Secondly, as a research economist who works specifically on conservation issues, I know exactly why NOAA is taking this approach. It's their expectation that this approach will provide a better read of the level of actual fishing activity and the nature of that fishing activity (catch and keep vs. catch and release, etc.).
> 
> I know they expect to use this approach to improve data used in managing the resource, but I can't see how it will work. After registering, they need feedback from anglers on their activities, but given the lack of support this approach will have among a significant segment of anglers any data collection will be suspect....so they'll be back to making "educated" guesses.
> ...


...the NOAA site (like I did yesterday), you will see a map showing the states that have automatic registry - and Maryland is NOT one of them. You will be able to register on-line starting the first of 2010.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

I registered on New Years Day and it is free this year, on dnr's website go to fishing and there is a link on the left side national saltwater angler registry. 

Here's a link to the noaa website to register.

https://www.countmyfish.noaa.gov/aboutus/organization/who_needs_angler_registry.html


----------



## webb601 (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't have the time to sift through all of the stuff being said to find the junk science NOAA uses to close fisheries, but here is a forum with some good reading on what the Government is doing to our recreation.

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/forum/main-forums/conservation-front


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*NOAA registration*

well  heres the link to the Feds 
https://www.countmyfish.noaa.gov/


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i registered last year in Delaware, nobody contacted me about how many sea bass i caught before they closed the season. seems like the gov. is keeping a better eye on rec. fishermen than registered sex offenders!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

I registered and they gave me a temporary card that you can print out. The "real" card will come in the mail...........


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

I did a similar registration in DE last year. And the DNR cops that checked licenses at IRI were looking for that number too. I think for starters its a way for the feds to get an idea on how many recreational fishermen are out there so they can do their financial calculations leading to the counting of their money. 

Someone posted before :
I have lots of licenses
hunting, dog, driving etc.
and ALL cost money.


----------

